# 2012 Brute Silverbacks and Diesels!



## liljoe0985 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just bought a 2012 Brute 750 EPS Camo and lookin to put some silverbacks and diesels on. Been searchin on here to find someone with a set of 30x9x14 silverbacks on 14x7 MSA Diesels but cant find any pics with the specs listed that Im lookin for? Does anyone have pics of this setup front and side views preferably on a Brute but doesnt really matter, just lookin to see the setup... Thanks!


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

link didnt work - admin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Not silverbacks though.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ Very nice lookin' Brute


----------



## liljoe0985 (Aug 2, 2012)

dude, thats exactly how mines gonna look...lol, love that!


----------



## liljoe0985 (Aug 2, 2012)

whos bike is the camo one???


----------



## liljoe0985 (Aug 2, 2012)

Jw...any pros or cons goin with an 11in wide tire setup(all around) vs 9in (all around) vs 9in(front) and 11in (rear) or is it all just preference? All of these options would still be on a 14x7 wheel


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The wides up front make it a little harder to steer (unless you have power steering). They are also harder on the front diff....but if you ride with a little sense and know when to let off then thats not really a big issue.

Or if you chose all skinnies, then it prevents the rear end from trying to float if you go deep, I personally am not a fan of all skinnies, they just seem to dig too much on the rear. I run a skinny/wide combo. I've literally watched bikes setup the same as mine with all skinnies go into a hole and get pulled out backwards, then I can go into the same hole and crawl out the other side. There will be people saying skinnies are better....just my opinion. I personally wouldn't run all wides though, just too much tire up front.
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i run an all skinny setup . and i hate it .. i think a skinny wide setup is the way to go . but wides up front pull ..


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Diesels*

What offset are the diesel on the camo brute in the pic i wanna make sure i dont get a real wide offset


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I have an all skinny 28" silverback setup and I really like it.


----------

